# 1975 Sears Craftsman catalog pictures!



## BelarusBulldog

Scanned these pages from an old 1975 Sears catalog ( Canada ) that I have been saving. If you want to read the writing, save the pictures to your computer and enlarge them. Note the prices and quality of some items! Enjoy Bye


----------



## wjjones

That is cool Thankyou for sharing!..


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Indeed! All American made and built too! Look at those prices.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Look at all those open belts with no guards!


----------



## Thomas

Prices haven't really gone up all that much over years...not bad.

"Look at all those open belts with no guards! "

TB..and we drink from garden hose rode our bike fast as we could w/no protection..we're still here.


----------



## wjjones

Thomas said:


> Prices haven't really gone up all that much over years...not bad.
> 
> "Look at all those open belts with no guards! "
> 
> TB..and we drink from garden hose rode our bike fast as we could w/no protection..we're still here.



All part of growing up a skinned knee, and doing stupid stuff that could have killed us, and as you said Thomas we are still here. But anyway I wish they built them like this today!..


----------



## dangeroustoys56

Man- i like that ST16 twin tractor - thats back when you had the buy the deck separate - heck i paid $2000 for my brand new '92 white LT12 tractor . 

$60 for a 3 point hitch? You cant touch em for under $400 today.

Well- the 'open belt' design was back when people didnt stick thier hands in it intentionally with it running - i rode my bikes w/o helmits back in the day - ride my mini bike everywhere ( with a helmit) - even tried (eventually did it) attempted to climb a giant stone pile in the local gravel pit with the mini bike - i fell down the pile more times then i remember - couldve broke more then my shift lever.

Even recently ( about 2 years ago) i ran my lawntractor up a tree while running down in the swamp behind the folks house - i landed in a few inches of mud luckily. No the deck wasnt on it - needed ground clearance.


----------



## wjjones

dangeroustoys56 said:


> Man- i like that ST16 twin tractor - thats back when you had the buy the deck separate - heck i paid $2000 for my brand new '92 white LT12 tractor .
> 
> $60 for a 3 point hitch? You cant touch em for under $400 today.
> 
> Well- the 'open belt' design was back when people didnt stick thier hands in it intentionally with it running - i rode my bikes w/o helmits back in the day - ride my mini bike everywhere ( with a helmit) - even tried (eventually did it) attempted to climb a giant stone pile in the local gravel pit with the mini bike - i fell down the pile more times then i remember - couldve broke more then my shift lever.
> 
> Even recently ( about 2 years ago) i ran my lawntractor up a tree while running down in the swamp behind the folks house - i landed in a few inches of mud luckily. No the deck wasnt on it - needed ground clearance.



Your head broke your fall didnt it!...


----------



## HickoryNut

That is groovy! Brings back some memories. Thanks Belarus


----------



## Grateful11

That ST/16 Twin is sweet. My late Dad has a 12 Suburban, same design, it was built like a tank.


----------



## paulrk1

You wouldn't happen to have a page from the catalog with a snow plow?

Thanks for your input on my last post.


----------



## ijnfleetadmiral

Incredible pics...thanks for posting! If there are any, could you post the other lawn & garden-related pages as well?

-Matt


----------



## JoeKP

I would love to see more stuff like this!!


----------



## ijnfleetadmiral

As soon as I get my scanner up and running, I'll be posting a TON of stuff like this. I have Sears lawn & garden catalogs from 1990, 1991, and 1992, as well as their yearly mower and tractor pamphlets from 1987 onward. I also have a 1988 catalog that has quite a few pages of lawn & garden stuff. Gotta love the old Craftsman machines!

-Matt


----------



## JoeKP

ijnfleetadmiral said:


> As soon as I get my scanner up and running, I'll be posting a TON of stuff like this. I have Sears lawn & garden catalogs from 1990, 1991, and 1992, as well as their yearly mower and tractor pamphlets from 1987 onward. I also have a 1988 catalog that has quite a few pages of lawn & garden stuff. Gotta love the old Craftsman machines!
> 
> -Matt


Yay!!!! I love looking at stuff like that


----------



## ijnfleetadmiral

Glad to hear it...only booklets I'm missing are the 1991 tiller and the 1996 walk-behind mower issues. Also, my 1987 walk-behind mower issue is fairly ragged. If ANYONE knows where I could obtain copies of these, please let me know!

-Matt


----------



## chkntrktr

Thanks for the pics. Brings back memories. The catalogs I looked at as a kid were from the 60's tho.


----------



## madjack

i love my st16!


----------



## ijnfleetadmiral

Heading to Birmingham, AL today, Lord willing. They have every Sears big book catalog EVER PUBLISHED on microfilm. Guess who plans on copying the lawn & garden pages from every catalog from 1970 onwards!


----------



## JoeKP

ijnfleetadmiral said:


> Heading to Birmingham, AL today, Lord willing. They have every Sears big book catalog EVER PUBLISHED on microfilm. Guess who plans on copying the lawn & garden pages from every catalog from 1970 onwards!


Can't wait!!


----------



## jhngardner367

My uncle had an ST/16 like that,but older.It had the Tecumseh OHV engine,and a blade/tiller/snowthrower. He passed away, some 9 years ago,and now his son has it,and still uses it ! I do all the repairs for him,and he has,thankfully , kept it up !


----------



## kitz

Can we still order from it?


----------



## kitz

Ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## BelarusBulldog

kitz said:


> Can we still order from it?


:lmao: Someone should call and place an order! :fineprint


----------



## BelarusBulldog

*8-Tracks*

I grew up listening to these and I still have a few tapes and a player too!


----------



## chkntrktr

ijnfleetadmiral said:


> Heading to Birmingham, AL today, Lord willing. They have every Sears big book catalog EVER PUBLISHED on microfilm. Guess who plans on copying the lawn & garden pages from every catalog from 1970 onwards!


Can't wait to see them.


----------



## kitz

BelarusBulldog said:


> I grew up listening to these and I still have a few tapes and a player too!


I remember them too had stacks of good music.


----------



## kitz

Also remember having to dig tape out and trying to rewind them


----------



## ijnfleetadmiral

ijnfleetadmiral said:


> Heading to Birmingham, AL today, Lord willing. They have every Sears big book catalog EVER PUBLISHED on microfilm. Guess who plans on copying the lawn & garden pages from every catalog from 1970 onwards!


Made safely to Birmingham and back, but due to time constraints was only able to get the catalog pages from 1980 through 1990. Will post them as soon as I recover from this 12-hour road trip. Zoinks!


----------



## ijnfleetadmiral

The microfilm wasn't great in some spots, but in 2 hours I caught up on 20 YEARS of research into the Craftsman name. Enjoy, everyone!

*Sears 1980:* http://www.mediafire.com/view/?78jghive3m2z3bs
*Sears 1981:* http://www.mediafire.com/view/?xntrf2uj2bnbbmb
*Sears 1982A:* http://www.mediafire.com/view/?us3u0o78uz3ij84
*Sears 1982B:* http://www.mediafire.com/view/?qbz06t5hzejud99
*Sears 1983:* http://www.mediafire.com/view/?76t4gb2tt6by7lh
*Sears 1984:* http://www.mediafire.com/view/?6tc4v6chna8c4iq
*Sears 1985:* http://www.mediafire.com/view/?za0a3l52nnqwd5g
*Sears 1986:* http://www.mediafire.com/view/?u224xp4wzk00c93
*Sears 1987:* http://www.mediafire.com/view/?d6jq0g35cicri6v
*Sears 1988:* http://www.mediafire.com/view/?5ugaqhdi3i5l2cj
*Sears 1989:* http://www.mediafire.com/view/?szxoffxqi50mv48
*Sears 1990:* http://www.mediafire.com/view/?v6849cbbuifvcch


----------



## BelarusBulldog

Thanks for post this, ijnfleetadmiral. Great seeing those old machines once again! Bye


----------



## kitz

Sure brings back memories Thanks for sharing


----------



## ijnfleetadmiral

Talk about being lucky on Christmas...just scored a 1987 Sears Lawn & Garden catalog on Ebay! Will arrive around January 2nd!


----------



## ijnfleetadmiral

Got my catalog today and it brought back SOOO many great memories! My collection is slowly heading towards completion...still looking for the Lawn & Garden catalogs from 1980-1986, 1988, 1989, and 1993.


----------



## ijnfleetadmiral

Just scored the 1993 Lawn & Garden Catalog off Ebay...go me!


----------



## ijnfleetadmiral

I am truly blessed...I just scored the 1989 Lawn & Garden Catalog off Ebay! Just need to find the 1988 Lawn & Garden catalog, then I'll have ALL the catalogs from my childhood!


----------



## ijnfleetadmiral

Got the 1989 Lawn & Garden catalog today...amazing memories...they had mowers in there I'd forgotten even EXISTED!


----------



## JoeKP

ijnfleetadmiral said:


> Got the 1989 Lawn & Garden catalog today...amazing memories...they had mowers in there I'd forgotten even EXISTED!


Scan it in!


----------



## ijnfleetadmiral

Will do so soon!


----------



## ijnfleetadmiral

And I just accomplished another goal of mine...finding a Sears pamphlet from the year I was born. Just purchased off Ebay a 1984 Craftsman Riding Mower pamphlet...should arrive here Tuesday.


----------



## JoeKP

ijnfleetadmiral said:


> And I just accomplished another goal of mine...finding a Sears pamphlet from the year I was born. Just purchased off Ebay a 1984 Craftsman Riding Mower pamphlet...should arrive here Tuesday.


I thought about doing that. But I don't think the stuff from 93 would be that interesting.


----------



## ijnfleetadmiral

JoeKP said:


> I thought about doing that. But I don't think the stuff from 93 would be that interesting.


I've got the stuff from 1993, actually...all four pamphlets released that year (Riders, Walk-Behinds, Tillers, & Chipper-Shredders), plus the 1993 Lawn & Garden catalog. 1993 was a milestone year, in that the 5.5hp mower was introduced, marking the first horsepower increase in Craftsman mowers since probably the 1970s.


----------



## JoeKP

ijnfleetadmiral said:


> I've got the stuff from 1993, actually...all four pamphlets released that year (Riders, Walk-Behinds, Tillers, & Chipper-Shredders), plus the 1993 Lawn & Garden catalog. 1993 was a milestone year, in that the 5.5hp mower was introduced, marking the first horsepower increase in Craftsman mowers since probably the 1970s.


Haha. I can't even think of a good use for a 5.5 hp motor now. All my machines are 17+ hp...


----------



## ijnfleetadmiral

Here's a contrast for you:

Sears Canada 1986:



Sears United States 1986:


----------



## ijnfleetadmiral

I'll soon be able to post color pics of Sears 1986; just scored the Lawn & Garden catalog for that year on Ebay...I love that site!


----------



## evilram

Wow, a 1975 Craftsman catalog.. real cool.. I just picked up this 1960's era craftsman riding mower to restore, any pics or info on it in that catalog??. It was still in my pickup because I just got home with it..
Thanks, Joe- Chino Valley, Az.


----------



## ijnfleetadmiral

GREAT news for Craftsman fans! Ancestry.com has uploaded EVERY Sears Spring/Summer and Fall/Winter "Big Book" from 1893-1993! I managed to score the Lawn & Garden pages from 1970 onwards! The only ones missing are the Spring/Summer 1976 and the Home catalogs for 1987, 1988, and Spring 1990!

*Evilram:* Based on your pic, this is a 1970 Craftsman or 1971 or 1972 Companion 5hp 24-inch riding rotary mower. Prices were as follows:

*Spring & Fall 1970:* $194.50
*Spring & Fall 1971:* $195.00
*Spring 1972:* $195.00


----------



## evilram

Hi, looking for info on this 1960's Craftsman 24" riding mower.. Model #13196230 
Got some parts diagrams from Sears Direct (of course they only have bolts and washers left).
This will be my winter restore project..


----------



## ijnfleetadmiral

ijnfleetadmiral said:


> GREAT news for Craftsman fans! Ancestry.com has uploaded EVERY Sears Spring/Summer and Fall/Winter "Big Book" from 1893-1993! I managed to score the Lawn & Garden pages from 1970 onwards! The only ones missing are the Spring/Summer 1976 and the Home catalogs for 1987, 1988, and Spring 1990!


Here it is...the motherload of all Craftsman info! About the only thing that would be better than this is scouring the archives at Sears Headquarters itself! Enjoy, all...hope you get as much use out of it as I am!

http://www.mediafire.com/download/277cef6725fp32p/Sears_Archives.rar


----------



## Bigjno

I have one of these in my barn and am thinking about fixing it up. it has a lot of rust but I think it will be a good project. The only problem is, I can't find a manual or parts. If you find any will you please let me know and i'll do the same. Thank you.


----------



## ijnfleetadmiral

If you'll post a couple pics I might be able to help out on ID.


----------



## ijnfleetadmiral

Nailed another catalog: this time a 1985 Lawn & Garden Catalog!


----------



## OldLawnMowerMan

ijnfleetadmiral said:


> The microfilm wasn't great in some spots, but in 2 hours I caught up on 20 YEARS of research into the Craftsman name. Enjoy, everyone!
> 
> *Sears 1980:* http://www.mediafire.com/view/?78jghive3m2z3bs
> *Sears 1981:* http://www.mediafire.com/view/?xntrf2uj2bnbbmb
> *Sears 1982A:* http://www.mediafire.com/view/?us3u0o78uz3ij84
> *Sears 1982B:* http://www.mediafire.com/view/?qbz06t5hzejud99
> *Sears 1983:* http://www.mediafire.com/view/?76t4gb2tt6by7lh
> *Sears 1984:* http://www.mediafire.com/view/?6tc4v6chna8c4iq
> *Sears 1985:* http://www.mediafire.com/view/?za0a3l52nnqwd5g
> *Sears 1986:* http://www.mediafire.com/view/?u224xp4wzk00c93
> *Sears 1987:* http://www.mediafire.com/view/?d6jq0g35cicri6v
> *Sears 1988:* http://www.mediafire.com/view/?5ugaqhdi3i5l2cj
> *Sears 1989:* http://www.mediafire.com/view/?szxoffxqi50mv48
> *Sears 1990:* http://www.mediafire.com/view/?v6849cbbuifvcch


These links are out of date and thus no longer work. I am wondering if you could somehow renew these files at different links?

~Ben


----------



## ijnfleetadmiral

I think I disabled those links when I posted the huge file with all the color images. You're not really missing much...some of the B&W images really sucked.


----------



## OldLawnMowerMan

ijnfleetadmiral said:


> Here's a contrast for you:
> 
> Sears Canada 1986:
> 
> 
> 
> Sears United States 1986:


I am curious: would you happen to have any Sears Canada catalog pages with electric mowers from 1970 to 1985? Thank you!

~Ben


----------



## ijnfleetadmiral

I have American electric mowers, but nothing from Canada. I also would be interested in seeing the Canada models, and not just the electric mowers. Anything from Canada in the 1980s, really.


----------



## BelarusBulldog

Found this on the web! Bye


----------



## Clifford

chkntrktr said:


> Can't wait to see them.


Me too I have a mastercut 5hp 25 " that I can't find any info on the briggs engine
on it says its 1974


----------



## Clifford

BelarusBulldog said:


> Scanned these pages from an old 1975 Sears catalog ( Canada ) that I have been saving. If you want to read the writing, save the pictures to your computer and enlarge them. Note the prices and quality of some items! Enjoy Bye


I have a master cut Red Rider ,,,Cant seem to find any info on it , Now I have a year and the picture...Thanks


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Born in 1984 huh? Great year!


----------

